# How to make a lunging whip??



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome to the board 

The Clinton Anderson "handy stick" isn't a lunge whip. A lunge whip is flexible through it's whole body and has a long string. The Clinton Anderson style stick is pretty thick and solid in its body and then has a string. I think the Parelli's call theirs a handy stick. The no-brand ones are called natural horsemanship training sticks. They're all the same thing, just in different colors!

If you google "natural horsemanship training stick" you will find cheaper alternatives.


----------



## Conall97 (Oct 14, 2012)

Okay thank you!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Never buy anything that has a celeb name attached to it
They were selling lunge whips at a tack auction we recently went too for $1 each - brand new. Good quality
Check out the online tack stores like Smartpak, horse.com, Dover Saddlery, Valley vet


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Conall97 said:


> I would like to know how to make a lunging whip myself. Anyone have any ideas?


Go to feed/tack store. Find whip section. Pick out lunge whip. Take to register and pay. :wink:

If you want a pig stick with a string attached, which is just what 'handy stick' really is, buy a pig stick and attach a string.


----------

